# Transmisión Rs232 con ccs y pic 16F887



## Salvador1994 (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en la programación de Pic en c, y usuario basico de ccs. Estoy tratando de realizar una comunicación entre el Pic 16F887 y mi pc por medio de Rs232. Alguien podria facilitarme algon codigo de un ejemplo sencillo para conseguir esta comunicación. 

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Meta (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola:

Hay ejemplos de todo.

Saludo.


----------



## Salvador1994 (Abr 5, 2012)

Gracias por lo ejemplos, fueron de mucha ayuda


----------

